# 60 yd indoor isDONE



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:da



the range is done many hours was put in
to this building. for any kind of shooting. but a tornado 8=26-06 took my 40 acre 3-d range made it into toothpicks. check on my web site for all my turnaments at oakridgearchery.us











rkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ARCHERYPRO said:


> :da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sad: :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## JSWRLD (Aug 30, 2006)

ARCHERYPRO said:


> :da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm glad the foam animals knew to gather together to weather the storm. Looks like you will be putting even more hours in clearing out all the destruction.

I hope everyone and everything made it through the tornado well.


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ARCHERYPRO said:


> :da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ukey: ukey:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

One way to look at though, Donnie. You have a new stucture to work with. Changes the game a little.

Something we had to do when the Hurricanes came through area area two years ago.

Im glad your shop didn't get the brunt of the storm. 


Tim


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:secret: :secret:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ukey: ukey:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:embara: :embara: :embara:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Archless*

Are those pic's from the shootoff with you wowing the crowd?


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

Donnie fromm is " archerypro" I just took the photo, and built the 60 yard indoor range.

But
I was as proud as could be, when he shot that 14 .


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:shade: :shade: :shade: :shade:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:zip: :zip:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

ukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:zip: :zip: :zip:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :banana: :welcome: :focus: :ranger: :rain: :brick: :boxing: :vom: :flame:


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:spider: :spider:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

:kev: :bump:


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

Just drove down to shoot the indoor range, it's awesome!


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Shoot off*

Where was the tournament that Donnie made the shoot-off?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It was at the 2006 ASA Classic held in Columbus Ga


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

thats a great indoor range you got there....its a shame about the 3-d course though....shooting outdoors has always been more fun for me.....

you think a bunch of the guys that frequent your shop couldnt get together w/some chain saws this winter spring and summer and put in some hours and get that place cleaned up......put it out there, see if the intrest is there, you would be amazed at what you can get people to do for a few free shoots......

plus just getting thier place to shoot back.....if you need saw supplies let me know I work in a saw shop and could probably get you some stuff if need be....

plus if you leave some of the debris, just think of some ofthe cool new shots....


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

2007 oak ridge archery shoots
___________________________________
dec2&3 asa regional paper
dec 9&10 600 rd
dec 16&17 3-d indoor trophy or money 2 man best arrow
dec 30&01 iowa pro am warm up
jan 13&14 900 rd fita call for times
Jan.20th and 21 State ASA Paper ( Call for lane time) Marke Yandage
JAn 27th AND 28TH 3-D ASA equalifer
Feb 17-18 300 rd
Feb 24-25 3-D ASA state indoor championship
March 10-11 Fita 60yd round 72 arrows call for time
April 7th 1 day 600 round
April 14-15 50 meter
April 21-22 ASA paper


----------



## ARCHERYPRO (Nov 9, 2005)

:banana: :banana:


----------

